# my '06 4-door build up



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

goin all glass baby.... being that ppl are interested in fiberglass'n on here, i'll try and remember to take pics of the steps i take to doin what im doin...


first lets start with the truck:





























here is the equipment thats goin in:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

That should look good when all done keep us posted.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you are the posterboy for forum fanboy brands 

and downfire > upfire


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i guess i should make this almost a tutorial, a number of you out there are interested into glassing so, i'll try and remember to take pics as i go along




first step was to figure out how i wanted everything laid out:





















once thats done, its time to make a mold of the bottom of the enclosure where i want the subs to go.

1)
i used masking tape, some ppl use foil, but i just taped down the area i want the enclosure bottom to take up... i tried to overlap the tape about half of the tape's width just so that the resin doesnt seep through to the carpet...

so with that in mind, i used about one roll of tape in this pic here:











i didnt take pics of me actually working the mat and resin becuase of course my hands where lookin like feathered gloves but basically, i cut out a bunch of different sizes of matt ( like 5 x 6, 3 x 6, etc) to what i thought i might need, put a couple pieces on the tape and started soaking it with resin... i added pieces of matt as i went... this was REALLY easy, im not sure what the status quo is on it but it worked great!

after i made sure the glass was soaked i let it sit for about 30 minutes with the doors open and i just pulled the mold right up with the tape (tape was stuck to the mold)...

then just pull the tape off and let the mold sit out and finish drying

these pics are after i cut the excess fiberglass off and pulled the tape off:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 20 2006, 09:33 PM~6607165
> *you are the posterboy for forum fanboy brands
> 
> and downfire > upfire
> *


lol, did the cdt comps and speakers, panasonic HU, and fi subs give that away!?! 



and your right about the down fire, if it wasnt for there being a storage area with the walls under the rear seats, i woulda did it that way, but i think it'll still do okay. i wouldnt even be able to fit the subs down firing, the 12.25, or whatever) diameter wont fit in the lil storage area, plus i wouldnt get the air space i need either


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn ive been wanting to see something like this. im looking into getting a truck soon, and been thinking alot of wuts gonna happen when it comes time to put the bass (cuz of the lil space and all). keep them updates comin!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 20 2006, 09:41 PM~6607223
> *lol, did the cdt comps and speakers, panasonic HU, and fi subs give that away!?!
> and your right about the down fire, if it wasnt for there being a storage area with the walls under the rear seats, i woulda did it that way, but i think it'll still do okay. i wouldnt even be able to fit the subs down firing,  the 12.25, or whatever) diameter wont fit in the lil storage area, plus i wouldnt get the air space i need either
> *


all u need is knukonceptz wire and ur set lol


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

lol, how about that's already on the way LMAO!!! i think it was shipped today...

hell, thats what i used in my last install too, and in my girls car.

damn, well that sucks; but hey, good equipment is good equipment whether it has dick riders or its only known by a couple ppl...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 20 2006, 10:14 PM~6607424
> *lol, how about that's already on the way LMAO!!! i think it was shipped today...
> 
> hell, thats what i used in my last install too, and in my girls car.
> ...


knukonceptz wire is the best along with Tsunami IMO :biggrin: 
shits sold out and the prices have shot up per roll across the board though...its keeping me from finishin this install I refuse to pay 100bux per roll when I was getting it for 47bux 2months ago :angry: :angry:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

SWEET


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

update:

3 layers of glass on both enclosures have been laid
mounting rings are ready to be cut out
amp and cap rack has been molded
6x9 to 6.5" componants have been made out of 1/4" hard board and has been fiberglassed on each side for strength reinforcement

by the way, working with the mat is a bitch if it gets on you so i use old socks and gloves



















and for your molds, its probably best to go at your carpet with a lint brush to get the hairs from the mat out... 

some pics (i was in a mad rush so i didnt take that many pics)


by the way, i forgot to say there are 1", 1.5", and 2" wide masking tape, here i used 1" and 2" masking tape for the amp and cap rack..



















here you can see that the resin didnt soak all the way through so i got lil patches, i just glazed the entire underneath with resin, lightly though, you still want the shit to fit when your done 










for the 6x9 to 6.5 comp adapters, i had a 6x9 speaker, traced the flang out on a piece of 1/4", cut it out, then positioned my comp's woofer, traced it and cut it out...simple as that... here i put mat on both sides of it and soaked it in resin just to give it extra strength... the sides are thin so this helps for ass holes that like to slam your door and crack the weak area of your adapter











here i laid the second layer of mat out (the finished mold is gonna have atleast 6 layers of mat)











here's a pic my girl took, this is after i soaked the 2nd layer of mat over the mold... what you see are air bubbles, you have to take your brush and jab at those bubbles (its good to cut your bristles short so they dont fold when you jab)... dipping the brush in resin then jabbin works pretty good... might not get them all out but hey, the less bubbles, the stronger it is...










here's a pic of everything soaking (3-layers is on the mold so far)


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

YEA! LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

updates????


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

damn, least someone's got some good weather.. lol

build-up's lookin good man!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yeh bro, we're mid 80's here... we only have two seasons, summer and hurricane season!

i'll have some progress soon


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 7 2006, 10:26 PM~6717924
> *yeh bro, we're mid 80's here... we only have two seasons, summer and hurricane season!
> 
> i'll have some progress soon
> *


lol i take it ur a fellow floridian.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i finished one of the bottom molds... cleaned it up, positioned the mounting ring to where it should be, used some pieces of 0.75" for spacers... she woulda been wrapped and soaking if could have found my stapler 





































tomorrow will be a better day though...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

wat u using?? speaker cloth?


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 11 2006, 09:11 PM~6743495
> *wat u using?? speaker cloth?
> *


grill cloth for partsexpress.com


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i gots alot done in the past two days... one of the enclosures is ready to be wrapped, and the other one is ready for bondo




























i cleaned this side up, i didnt realize it until after the pic, and forgot to retake the pic





































both will be wrapped in black vinyl tomorrow, HU will be installed, and door speakers will be installed... FRIDAY the RCA's, power wire, and all other wiring (except door speakers) will be ran... hopefully by mid saturday the entire system will be up and thumpin....


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

how many layers did of glass did you do before putting the bondo on?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

5 layers of glass and heavy resin on bottom molds... as for top, i soaked the grill cloth to the max (as you can see it looks like i spread some hair grease on it!)... added 2 more layers of glass on the outside with heavy resin... and 3 more layers of glass from the inside.. first layer concentrated on joints and mounting ring, the other two concentrated on stiffening the enclosure...


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 13 2006, 09:18 PM~6756966
> *5 layers of glass and heavy resin on bottom molds... as for top, i soaked the grill cloth to the max (as you can see it looks like i spread some hair grease on it!)... added 2 more layers of glass on the outside with heavy resin... and 3 more layers of glass from the inside.. first layer concentrated on joints and mounting ring, the other two concentrated on stiffening the enclosure...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

looks damn good homie.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i thought i could put vinyl on this speaker box in about 30 minutes... that was an hour and a half ago! shit whooped my ass, i aint lookin forward to tomorrow when i have to do the other one.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks good man! Looks like a shit load of work too. How did you get the volume right with the funny shapes?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 14 2006, 06:30 AM~6758916
> *Looks good man! Looks like a shit load of work too. How did you get the volume right with the funny shapes?
> *


thanks, and it was... i prefer building wooden enclosures over glass ones any day of the week.

i dont kno what's the volume of the enclosure exactly... the plan was to build them both the same way, the same size and stuff them with the same amount of polyfill... its lookin like its close to, if not 1 cube though, and the enclosures look about the same size (could be off by like 0.05), but its very close to the same size.

the x12's sealed enclosure recommendation is 0.9 cubes to 1.3cubes so imma be in that range for sure. this was one of the other reasons i went sealed, as long as i make them both the same and stuff them with the same amount of polyfill, im safe! ported would have been a whole nother story though ( a bad one at that)


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

you can use packing p-nuts to check the volume (not exact of course)


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

great job man


----------



## Sinaloa650 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: looks good man!!!!!! Can't wait to c it wen it's all complete in your truck.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks for the replies, i should have everything done tuesday, so far i the HU in, the RCAs and REM wire ran, the cord for the cd changer ran, and the cd changer installed, and i have both speakers for front and back on the passenger side installed...i also have all my grounds screwed and secured..

so all i got left is to run the power wire, put the speakers in the front and back for the driver side, hook everything up to the amps and im set...

all that should be done tomorrow (the 18th)... and i'll have 1 12" goin for the moment, i still gotta bondo and wrap the 2nd one but i wanna get the shit goin first... it aint nothin to just drop the 2nd enclosure in and plug it up so.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

damn good sporty :thumbsup: i might give this a try. i know someone wanting to put subs in the same place as u. good thinkin with the grills to make more room under the seat


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yep! the grill does triple duty... first one is to keep the loosness from under the seat from making contact with the sub. 2nd one is it allows the seat to mash down against the enclosure and create a "bracing" which would give aid to the sturdiness of the enclosure by making a sandwich out of it with the floor of the truck, AND 3rd, it looks mean as fuck! (excuse my english)


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Updates?


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

looking fuckin good bro. which fi's are those?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Dec 29 2006, 03:44 AM~6851861
> *looking fuckin good bro. which fi's are those?
> *


SSD's


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im curious why didnt you down fire?...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 29 2006, 01:22 PM~6853943
> *im curious why didnt you down fire?...
> *



take a look at my first set of pics where the subs are just sitting in the general area they will be mounted... notice how the flang of the sub sits on the wall of the storage area?

#1 the 12.25" diameter was too big to go down in the storage area

#2 if i could get it to wedge into there, their wouldnt be much room from anything to escape, i woulda basically made a crap ass bandpass

#3, the area under the seats is slim to none, the only space i had to work with for an enclosure was those cubby holes (if i down fired, i wouldnt have had the cubby holes to work with, which means i wouldnt have had an enclosure)


i wish i coulda down fired but it's impossible... if i didnt have a designed storage area under the rear seats, and just had an empty floor under there, i woulda definetly down fired... but the storage are design fucked me up...

it still throbs though, very happy with the subs...i just kno their nasty vented by the way they get down in a sealed and these subs where engineered to play well in both vented and sealed but we all kno vented its where it's heart's at


i'm planning on getting four 8" woofers, and building 2 more enclosures, same style, just with 2" precision ports, and see whatsup... i havent made up my mind on which 8's though... i gotta take into account mounting depth (their gonna be tilted so i do want them blocking the port), discplacement, and volume req (i have space restrictions so i gotta be careful)

but im not gettin rid of the fi's or the enclosures i made for them, i just dont see why i cant swap my low end setup in and out as i feel


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

great work man


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

can i get some of them grills for the 15s?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 1 2007, 10:00 AM~6874666
> *can i get some of them grills for the 15s?
> *



http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=260-444

uffin:


----------

